# cobra ciss feedback



## diverse designz (Jul 30, 2013)

good morning guys and gals. I am very close to purchasing a COBRA CISS for my epson 7520. i have read alot of threads on CISS. A lot of old threads. just looking for some feed back on this subject of purchase or any alternatives. need some fresh opinions. thanks in advance. happy holidays !


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

I use Cobra's CISS system on both my Inkjet & Dye Sub printers. Very easy to install and easy to use.


----------

